# New tiel...boy or girl opinions?



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all, I posted in the main forum, but thought I'd post pics here....I know I need to do the wing spot thing, but getting Mango to let me look underneath her wing is a challenge. Any tips? 

Supposedly, she is "young" (maybe 6 months or less) and extremely hand-tamed, sweet and gentle. We love her (or him, lol)!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a gorgeous pied


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

that cage is amazing!!!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

This one is OBSESSED. I worried about the cats, but never Ollie. The squirt bottle has been working overtime.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a sweetie.  Love the cage set up,too.

You may need to towel him, or have someone hold him while you hold his wing out to check.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

Im sure you know this already, but with dogs it definitely takes consistency. Dont give up! One thing you could try is when she starts to make her way over to the cage you FIRMLY say "leave it" and when she stops and walks away praise her! just a suggestion. That cage looks sturdy. Hopefully if Ollie gets too excited she wont be able to knock it over.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Solace. said:


> You may need to towel* him*, or have someone hold *him* while you hold his wing out to check.


So....your guess is a male?


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

DairyMay said:


> Im sure you know this already, but with dogs it definitely takes consistency.


Yes, although Mango was already introduced to the other two dogs today with zero problems. Ollie is small, so he won't be able to knock the cage over, but I did find 2 tail feathers on the floor yesterday when I came home from work. I'm thinking he may have grabbed them while they were sticking out. Mango is just getting used to being in a cage so stays low. 

I am using the "leave it" command and if he puts any paws on the cage, or just gets too excited, he gets a squirt.

Thank you for the advice with Ollie. I will definitely be consistent.


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

dogs are just so inquisitive!  Ollie is super cute too. Im sure Mango will learn as well how to avoid Ollie and all his excitement.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

Awww!! Mango is beautiful!! And your son (I think) is handsome too! That's a really nice cage Mango has!! Thanks for sharing the pics, and good luck with Mango, your dog, Ollie, and your entire family!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you take a picture of under his wing we might be able to tell sex....I only say "he" as a generic term because I don't like to call them "it."


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

He's a cutie! I love his coloring! The spaniel (?) is adorable too, such a sucker for brown/black or brown/tan coats!!


----------

